# Uncommon whiskey bottle?



## Lori Lyons (Jul 23, 2019)

Me again guys....i have a pic of a bottle that my sister has.  She lives in michigan and was given this from her father in laws estate.  Can you guys give some info and value?


----------



## Screwtop (Jul 23, 2019)

Modern for sure..I'd say 80's or 90's.


----------



## Lori Lyons (Jul 24, 2019)

Yep.  She thinks in the late 80's, but guess she was wondering where from.  The FIL liked to travel and camp, but have no idea where it came from.  Also, wondering value....should she put it in the safe, or let the granddaughter use it for dolls genie bottle.


----------



## saratogadriver (Jul 24, 2019)

Wiki says calvert extra is "a ​Blended whiskey produced in ​Clermont, Kentucky and owned by ​Luxco which is headquartered in St. Louis, Missouri."  It's a rather short Wiki entry and doesn't give us origins or anything like that.  There's a print ad from 1967 on google images showing basically your bottle with a slightly different label.  My eye says your label is just a little older than that label but that's a total WAG on my part...

More like genie bottle than lock and key item.  

Jim G
​


----------



## Lori Lyons (Jul 24, 2019)

Ok.  Thank you.  Found similar myself on google, but the starbursts on the front are missing.  Granddaughter will be tickled.


----------



## Lori Lyons (Jul 24, 2019)

D126.  4 ( out off to side). 55.  65

This is on the bottom.  Sorry no pic.


----------



## Lori Lyons (Jul 25, 2019)

Ok.  Pic of bottom.  I wonder if the "55" is really "ss"?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 25, 2019)

I think 65 is quite likely the date on that one.


----------



## Lori Lyons (Jul 26, 2019)

Ok.  And, found out that the d 126 is distillery code.


----------

